# 1997 Ford F350 7.5L



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

I am looking at buying a 1997 Ford F350 (single rear wheel) with the 7.5L V8, Auto, 91,000 miles with a Fisher Minute Mount plow. I was wondering what I should watch out for in this type of truck and what the 7.5L engine would get for MPG? Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

The MPG will not be good, less than 10, but the engine will tow or push a LOT. The trans should be an E4OD and it is not the greatest from the factory but can be built to be a very strong unit. It is not a cheap trans to rebuild either. frame and axles are all very good.


----------



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

I didn't think the 7.5L V8 would get very good MPG. Would the 5.8L get any better MPG or would it be about the same?


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

The gas mileage will be horrible. What is the price on the truck?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Crawl under it with a light and look for rusted brake lines, tranny lines,power steering lines, check for grease fittings on the ball joints and all universal joints,(indicating they have been changed) check the freeze out plugs on the block; beware of heavy rust in general.


----------



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

I haven't looked at the truck personally but I have seen it in pictures. There dosen;t seem to be any rust on the body besides a little surface rust. In September the front gas tank was replaced and the rear was disconnected so it would only use the front gas tank. The brake lines, fuel filter, starter, and battery were also replaced in September. The price is $4000. 

Thanks for all the info. Keep it coming.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

You have to see it in person. I've seen a lot of Fords (been looking for a back-up) that look great in pics but are a rusty mess underneath. Are you buying on ebay? Check the ball joints, exhaust manifolds, e-brake cables, and the 4x4 shifter is notorious for breaking on these trucks( from rust). Calipers rot away to dust and the oil dipsticks rot out of the block; check the oil pan for leaks and rust, smell the tranny fluid dipstick and push it through the gears on a test drive. I've looked at 14 trucks in the last 3 weeks. All junk but the topsides of all looked shiny and pretty. Be careful.


----------



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

No its not from ebay, its just I live about 2 hours away from the truck and haven't been able to get a chance to go look at it. Thanks for all the info FordFisherman.

Keep the info coming.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Check the radiator support, theyre well known to rust out on the underside on those years. Make sure that the tranny shifts good if its an E4OD. Inner front fenders sometimes rust out on those years also. Good luck - Nick


----------



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok. Thanks nickv13412. What do youthink the 7.5L would get for MPG? Anyway I would be able to get the MPG up higher?


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

I would guess that it would be around 4-5 MPG plowing my old 5.8 got like 6-7, gas pigs


----------



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

Didn't think it would be very good.


----------



## dieselboy (Nov 27, 2006)

ive seen as low as 3 mpg with ours. But that was in 4 low pushing heavy snow. If you do get it, buy a tranny temp guage. you can over do those E40OD with the torque of a 460. unloaded you can get maybee around 8-9. good luck.


----------



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

OK, thanks for the info on tranny temp guage, never thought of it.


----------



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

Had a 94 F-350 4x4 460 auto. Empty driving down the road 55mph best I ever got was 9mpg. Run it 65-70mph down to 8mpg or a little less, EMPTY. My plan was to set it up for a V-plow but with mileage like that not being worked, forget it. Figured I'd be down to 4-5 mpg or less plowing. I also tried everything I could think of to get the mileage up a little, tune-up, over inflate tires, etc NOTHING helped. Those trucks with 460's are just plan gas hogs. 
I will have to keep my 92 F-250HD with a 7.3l diesel, 15-17 mpg empty running 55mph. I have figured it out and get 10-12mpg while plowing. Only problem is IFS on the F-250 will not support a V-plow.


----------



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

Chipper, how do you like your 1992 F-250 with the 7.3L? Have any problems, how does it plow, etc. Just wondering because there is a 1991 F-250 7.3L diesel in my area with a plow that doesn't look in too bad of shape.


----------



## TIM1399 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have a 89' f350 460 single wheel with c6 auto, 3.55 gears and get 11 city light foot and plowing get 6mpg on avg only 27k on new motor


----------



## TIM1399 (Dec 1, 2008)

Those e40d stock trans are junk..... I had to rebuild 2 1995 f250 and 1999 f350 but are way stronger now


----------



## Jim_il (Dec 4, 2008)

Ford estimates a 15 percent improvement in fuel economy in city driving and reduced emissions.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Check the radiator support and the rear spring perches that have the shackles. Both rust out.


----------

